# storage shed



## jonathamajn (Aug 8, 2013)

I have to make a new storage shed, so ran into this site http://www.nwqualitysheds.com and found a handful of good information . So the question remains should I build it myself or should I order it from site.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

check either the BORG or LOwes for RTA kits. they are less expensive, go together easily and are great for lawn and garden equipment. my 8X8 form the BORG was ~$500. added to that was a sub floor and roof shingles (~ $100 more).


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Build it yourself.











 







.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jonathamajn said:


> I have to make a new storage shed, so ran into this site http://www.nwqualitysheds.com and found a handful of good information . So the question remains should I build it myself or should I order it from site.


The real question still remains as to what tools you have available and your experience level for doing something like this. While a shed isn't particularly difficult, there are aspects with building any freestanding structure that need to be done correctly or you end up with a pile of sticks in a short period of time. :smile:


----------



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

*Taunton Book*

FWIW, I'm a fan of the Taunton books. Here's their Shed Book: 

Building a Shed (Taunton's Build Like a Pro): Joseph Truini: 9781561589661: Amazon.com: Books

Haven't read it, but intend to when I get to that project.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

+1 with build it yourself. After all this is a wood working site:thumbsup:


----------



## dodahman (Mar 19, 2012)

I bought plans from shedplans.com and found them very well done. My 10x12 saltbox style came in at just under $1200 even with architectural shingles to match the house. In full disclosure - this was with a graveled floor.

T


----------

